# England RW in The Guardian today



## Clair (Aug 29, 2014)

Wonderful article in the travel section of The Guardian -- 

The 'golden triangle': England's most picturesque railways

Mouth-watering travel writing.

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/sep/03/golden-triangle-england-picturesque-railways?CMP=EMCNEWEML6619I2

I really hope I can get there before I die.


----------

